# Sollten nicht alle hübschen Stars auf Unterwäsxhe verzichten?



## kenny1712 (23 Aug. 2006)

Also ich bin der Meinung, das dieses Unterwäsche tragen von Frauen vollkommen überschätzt wird und ihr?


----------



## Muli (23 Aug. 2006)

Naja ... bei dir war dann auch mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken was??? LOL
Aber ansonsten muss ich dir recht geben! So ein Röckchen ohne Höschen trifft bei mir schon auf ein wenig Freude!


----------



## Sandy81 (23 Aug. 2006)

Auch, wenn ich wieder aus der Reihe tanze: Ich finde hübsch verpackt ja immer erotischer als ganz nackt. Als Folge dessen finde ich einen heißen String oder einen hauchdünnen Slip viel erotischer als ganz ohne! :drip: 

Wenn es nicht übelst verboten wäre, würde ich ja Beispielbilder anhängen, aber soviel Fantasie habt ihr ja sicher alle...


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Jan. 2007)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich wieder aus der Reihe tanze: Ich finde hübsch verpackt ja immer erotischer als ganz *****. Als Folge dessen finde ich einen heißen String oder einen hauchdünnen Slip viel erotischer als ganz ohne! :drip:
> 
> Wenn es nicht übelst verboten wäre, würde ich ja Beispielbilder anhängen, aber soviel Fantasie habt ihr ja sicher alle...


Da kann ich zustimmen!

Es kommt uach immer darauf an: Ich finde es absolut unerotisch, wenn sich Promis ganz ***** ablichten lassen (und man die entsprechenden Stellen sieht). Ebenfalls uncool finde ich Aktionen a´la Paris & Britney, dieses Breitbeinige Aussteigen aus dem Auto...
Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich andere, zufällige Oops schon besser, beim bücken zum Beispiel, beim Tennis, usw.

Aber sie dürfen ruhig angezogen bleiben!!!


----------



## julian (1 Feb. 2007)

Ganz klar!
Man sollte die Bundesregierung, die UN, die NATO, Greenpeace und das Weiße Haus kontaktieren und einen Eilantrag stellen, dass kein hübscher (was ist das eigentlich) Star mehr Unterwäsche mehr tragen darf... ^^


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

Also diese Frage klärt sich doch von alleine ! Ein bisschen "frische Luft" tut doch jedem gut (im doppelten sinne  )


----------



## LBS.issor (17 Feb. 2007)

Oo naja Ich sag ja auch immer wenniger is mehr ;D


----------



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich wieder aus der Reihe tanze: Ich finde hübsch verpackt ja immer erotischer als ganz *****. Als Folge dessen finde ich einen heißen String oder einen hauchdünnen Slip viel erotischer als ganz ohne! :drip:
> 
> Wenn es nicht übelst verboten wäre, würde ich ja Beispielbilder anhängen, aber soviel Fantasie habt ihr ja sicher alle...


is ja witzig - is auch mein Reden. :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich wieder aus der Reihe tanze: Ich finde hübsch verpackt ja immer erotischer als ganz *****. Als Folge dessen finde ich einen heißen String oder einen hauchdünnen Slip viel erotischer als ganz ohne! :drip:
> 
> Wenn es nicht übelst verboten wäre, würde ich ja Beispielbilder anhängen, aber soviel Fantasie habt ihr ja sicher alle...



Dem möchte ich mich auch anschließen. Wenn sich z.B. die weiblichen Rundungen erahnen lassen, man sieht wie die Taile geformt ist, wenn sie ein schönes Dekolltee zeigt.. aber ganz ***** ist ja wie auf 'ner Fischplatte - kalt und vorgestellt. Wenn man dann noch einen heißen Blick zugeschoben bekommt, ist das Bild perfekt...


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

jap...find ich schon...........................


----------



## Enforcer (10 Juli 2007)

dafür ! :thumbup:


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Ganz naggisch muss nicht immer am geilsten sein!


----------



## fisch (17 Dez. 2007)

Klar formulierte Frage.
Klare Antwort: :rock: natürlich.


----------



## Katzun (26 Dez. 2007)

ich hab da nichts gegen wenn sie unten ohne ist


----------



## ichbins (27 Dez. 2007)

bin volkommen deiner meinung
so ein kleiner rock unten ohne das hat schon was 
wenn mann dann noch was drunter vorblitzen sieht isses glei no viel besser


----------



## Kingkoolsavas81 (25 Jan. 2008)

also ich wär eher dafür das sich alle heißen weiblichen Stars vertraglich dazu verpflichten müssten mind. ein privat-Sex-Tape im laufe ihrer Karriere rauszubringen.
Besonders gefragt wären dann von mir. Britney B., Xtina A. , Mariah C. und Nicole S.

aber das ohne Unterwäsche geht auch in Ordnung obwohl mich eine freie hübsche Oberweite noch mehr anzieht.


----------



## krawutz (26 Jan. 2008)

Die Frage ist falsch gestellt - oder habe ich vielleicht was verpasst ? Trägt man die Unterwäsche
jetzt im Gesicht ?


----------



## maierchen (20 März 2008)

Ich finde das ist wie bei einem Weihnachts kalender ,wenn man am ersten Tag direkt
alle Türchen auf einmal aufmacht ist er am Zweiten tag schon meist unintresant.
mfg maierchen


----------



## Guardian (17 Apr. 2008)

Also ich muss bei diesem Thema immer an die Fotos von Britney oder Paris denken und da wäre ich froh gewesen wenn die was angehabt hätten. Ich muss sagen lieber Verpackt und der Phantasie freien lauf lassen, als alles zeigen und damit zu beweisen, dass man nicht in eure Liste gehört.


----------



## neman64 (23 Sep. 2009)

Bei einigen Stars gefällt es mir wenn sie nichts unten anhaben, aber bei anderen wäre es mir viel lieber wenn sie etwas unten tragen.


----------



## angeln3966 (27 Okt. 2010)

kenny1712 schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, das dieses Unterwäsche tragen von Frauen vollkommen überschätzt wird und ihr?



ich würde doch mal sagen . ja


----------

